# My First House - A blog - New porch roof is finished



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

I purchased this house a few weeks ago and have already done quite a bit. Working all alone makes things take a very long time, but a new porch roof in one week isn't too bad.

Hope you all are interested enough to follow the blog:

www.54dresser.blogspot.com

Thanks!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice looking place for sure Schmolze. Congrats on your first home. Looks like you're jumping into fixing it up with both feet. 

Having to mow such a large front yard must really get in the way of other projects around the house. :laughing:


----------

